# Yankee Brookie W/pic now I hope



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

My 8 year old grandson caught this 17" brookie Friday. I don't know who was more excited!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Yankee Brookie*

There's no pic!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Yankee Brookie*

Thats very cool... good on you for taking the boy fishing! Love how excited he looks, he's off to a great start. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Yankee Brookie*

Nice. If you need help uploading the pic, just send it to me in an email:

[email protected]


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, I finally figured it out.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Nice Job! I think you have him hooked now....


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

The look on his says it all thanks for sharing


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Beautiful brookies.

Good Daddy.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats to him! Those will be some great memories.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice.  

Is that Tibblefork?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Jed said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is that Tibblefork?


Yankee Brookie as in Yankee meadows as in So-tah. :mrgreen:


----------

